# Sheep come out to play [Okay-not exactly pets!}



## Furryanimal (Apr 6, 2020)

https://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/wales-news/sheep-play-in-childrens-park-18045978


----------



## Gaer (Apr 6, 2020)

Wow!  That was wonderful!  Thank you for posting that!


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 6, 2020)

Delightful!


----------



## Keesha (Apr 6, 2020)

Wonderful. Something that isn’t virus related.


----------

